# Question on biofilter



## Allanira (Mar 28, 2014)

Ok a little history. At our last place I had 2 tanks going. A 10 gal with glofish, and a 20 gal planted with the more sensitive tetras, and a Betta male. When we moved I put the substrates in bags with water, and canister filter media in a bag with water. I placed the bags inside the house we moved to in October. I just got around to setting up the 20 gal. I used the eco complete I had in this aquarium at the old house, and a little of the multi colored from the 10 gal. I set up the canister filter and used clean treated water to fill it. I want to put guppies in it or something that will glow a little under black light. Here's the questions. How long will the cycle take using the substrate, and media? Also what fish will work for an active 3 yr old? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Tough to say. That is if you were expecting it to end sooner. I would be interested to see if any of the bb survived. I would have just started with all fresh stuff or at least cleaned it before starting after it sat that long.

Good luck and welcome to the site.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It has been said that the BB don't die but rather go dormant.I can't say if this true or not.But I would just fishless cycle the tank.If the bacteria can be "activated" then this would be the quickest way.It is also the quickest way to cycle a new setup.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html
Just need pure ammonia(no perfumes ,surfactants or dyes),and a test kit.


----------



## Allanira (Mar 28, 2014)

I just started it up last night. I wish I could use ammonia but I can't. The smell of it makes me very ill. Plus with 2 really young boys in the house I don't use any harsh chemicals. The worst I use it vinegar and baking soda. I put fish food in and I guess I will hope for the best and that the BB is still alive. Also hope that heat and more water will wake it up. I'm not going to test till next week. I have the heater set at 78 degrees. The canister is going strong just need to find the inlet cover. Now just need to think about the fish. Has anyone ordered from liveaquaria.com?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

For fish? Way over priced. Try Aquarium Fish for Sale at AquariumFish.net


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

That fish food is going to take a long time to decay and create ammonia prolonging your cycle....


----------



## Allanira (Mar 28, 2014)

Just on a whim I popped a test strip in as I was putting my oldest son to bed. I'm already showing a little nitrate and nitrite. Not much it barely registered but my BB might still be alive. With adding a couple small flakes that I melt in water from the tank it breaks down a little faster. Shoot if I thought adding cat or dog poop would speed it up I would throw some in lol. I get enough of those every day from my dog and 3 cats. I've even heard of people peeing in the tank to get the cycle going. *r2 I'm not that desperate to get the cycle done. Heck it's only been going for a day. I'm patient and can deal. My oldest son loves watching the scuba diving dog bubbler so he's happy for now. He also likes the black light on it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nitrates will come from food. Strips are very inaccurate by the way.


----------



## Allanira (Mar 28, 2014)

I know the strips aren't as accurate, but until I find my test kit that's what I'm stuck with. Some reason my test kit wasn't with the rest of my aquarium stuff. I'm going to find it soon though. I just got both boys down for naps so I have a few min to look for it. I won't be able to test till after my oldest wakes up though. I wish I had a shrimp to toss in. But I'm ate all of them lol. What kind of fish do yall suggest for an active 3 yr old that will do well under a black light and is hardy? Please don't suggest glofish. They are way out of my budget.


----------



## Allanira (Mar 28, 2014)

Well I'm getting at least a mini cycle. I'm reading .25 ammonia, and .25 nitrite. Now to wait and see if it goes down or way up. I'm not adding anything to it until I know which way it's gonna go, and if I need to add more BB. Wish I had some start smart. Very nice BB in that.


----------



## Allanira (Mar 28, 2014)

Well looks like my BB was and is still alive. I haven't had any ammonia since that first test, and tested last night readings were .0 ammonia, .0 nitrite, and. 25 nitrate. I have 8 guppies in the tank very happy and watching my oldest son and I when we go to feed, and just look atthem. He loves his fishies. His words. I did a 30% cleaning yesterday, and he supervised the whole thing lol. I waited until he woke up from his nap before running the tests. So I know I didn't kill any fissh lol.


----------

